# Certification Apple pour les développeurs iPhone ?



## AATC Lyon (6 Juillet 2011)

Dans le cadre d'une intervention de notre centre de formation certifié Apple; nous voulions savoir si vous, développeurs, souhaitaient faire reconnaitre vos compétences par l'acquisition d'une certification Apple??
En effet, nous certifions en ACTC, ACSP, ACSA et autres, mais pour nos formations au développement iPhone (voir http://ageine-formation.fr/developpement_iphone_formation.aspx) il n'y a pas de reconnaissance !

Donc je lance cette question : seriez-vous intéressé par une certification, et en quoi est-elle importante pour vous ?


----------

